# A Saltwater Aquarium...help?



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Heyo guys, I know I usually stick to bettafish.com, but I decided to explore TFK xD...And I need some help.

I'm experienced with freshwater-but know little about saltwater. The story is, my dad is getting too old for his saltwater tank. It's 75 gallons and it has 1 blue tang, 1 yellow tang, 2 clownfish (one black, one orange), and 5 silver fish (I doubt that's what they're called Cx).

The tangs are about 11 years old, we've had them since they were babies, and the silver fish are old too. The orange clownfish is maybe 5-6 years, and the black one is maybe about 3 years.

Basically my dad just doesn't change the tank anymore. Only when it gets dirty. The tank is pretty ugly >.<, the rocks and plants have all turned brown. It has a sponge filter also.


So what I'm asking is how do I change it? How often do I change it? What should I get to make the tank prettier and more interesting? Can I get more fish? Which fish would be okay?



Thanks for the help .


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

There's no refugium or sump? Just a sponge filter? ooh boy...

Salt tanks should have very small changes done once a week, anywhere from 5-10% depending on stocking, with yours 5% would be just fine. The goal is to take out the nasties but to keep the water parameters as stable as you can and by doing weekly changes you can also check the salinity and make sure it remains correct.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks. I'm glad I know how to check salinity xD, I just don't know how to change the water? Do I take out 5% then get 5% freshwater and put salt in it until the salinity is the same as the tank-then put it in?

Also-can I add anymore fish? Which types? What plants should I/could I add?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, take out what you can, I believe you can just siphon from the regular tank, if you had a Sump it would be easier since you'd just take from the sump and then put back in the sump so it doesn't disturb the fishes.

I don't remember what exact salinity it is but you can google what the tank should be at so you can keep it around that as best you can. But yes, you'd take freshwater unless he has a R/O or DI system?

And what are the silver fish? Chromis, Damsel's? It's pretty well stocked at that.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I would get your water chemistry checked. Also find out the salinity\specific gravity and adjust it accordingly. Most people keep the tanks at about 1.023-.025.
When you go to change some water make sure the specific gravity are the same, both bucket and tank, as well as temperature. I prefer to gravel vac but I know that can be difficult if you have fine sand.I might also invest in some media such as chemi pure elite. Get familiar with the equipment and spend a few days reading a good book


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1000000111


----------

